# Debian Lenny holt keine Updates



## stefanw (8. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Server Debian Lenny der sich keine Updates holt. Ich vermute das das an der Sources.list liegt. diese sieht so aus:

deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian lenny main
deb http://security.debian.org/ lenny/updates main
deb http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main

fehlt das evtl. was?

Danke

Stefan


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Feb. 2011)

Wie meinst Du der holt sich keine updates? 
Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? 
aptitude update gibt Fehler?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (8. Feb. 2011)

Meinesieht so aus:



> #############################################################
> ################### OFFICIAL DEBIAN REPOS ###################
> #############################################################
> 
> ...


Und updates lasse ich per cron job alleine holen und installieren.


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Feb. 2011)

Updates würde ich persönlich nie einfach per Cron machen lassen. Das ist eines der wenigen Sachen die ich nie automatisieren würde.. 
ob man contrib bzw non-free braucht kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an. 
Vom Prinzip her ist erstmal wichtig was die Fehler des Threadstarters verursacht.
Dazu fehlt ein bissl Input


----------



## stefanw (9. Feb. 2011)

Sorry,

kam noch nicht dazu. Also ein apt-get update und anschliessendes apt-get upgrade sagt nur das das System aktuell ist und das schin seit Wochen ....

Es werden keine Fehler oder ähnliches angezeigt

Danke

Stefan

Btw.: spricht was dagegen bei einer neuen ISPC Installation mit Squeeze zu starten?


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von stefanw:


> Btw.: spricht was dagegen bei einer neuen ISPC Installation mit Squeeze zu starten?


Nein. Es gibt ja auch schon das Tutorial dafür:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-squeeze-with-bind-and-courier-ispconfig-3


----------



## M. Zink (17. Feb. 2011)

Da meine Frage hier gut rein passt und ich kein extra Thema auf machen möchte poste ich mein Problem mal hier. Entspricht exakt dem Thread Titel.

Ausgeführtes Kommando: apt-get update

Erhaltenes Resultat:


> server1:~# apt-get update
> Hit http://security.debian.org lenny/updates Release.gpg
> Ign http://security.debian.org lenny/updates/main Translation-en_US
> Ign http://security.debian.org lenny/updates/contrib Translation-en_US
> ...


Was is da denn los? Hat sich seit Squeeze irgendwas mit den Update Servern geändert?


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2011)

Seit squeeze gibt es kein volatile repository mehr, denn das was unter lenny in volatile war liegt jetzt im normalen update zweig. Wenn Du also squeeze benutzt, muss die volatile Zeile in der sources.list auskommentiert werden.


----------



## M. Zink (17. Feb. 2011)

Naja ich bin ganz froh das mein Server so ohne Probleme läuft. Und wie heißt es so schön? Never change a running System 

Oder ist es wirklich sinnvoll auf Squeeze zu setzen?

Das heißt alle Zeilen mit volatile auskommentieren dann sollte alles wieder schön sein? Ich frag mich wozu ich das dann mal da rein gebaut hab. Oder war das automatisch drin?


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Feb. 2011)

Das hast Du eingebaut weil dort regelmäßig aktuellere Pakete zu finden waren. zB in  Bezug auf den Virenscanner.


----------

